# Help please! *URGENT!*



## IcePony (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, so you guys know I bought a horse, right?

Well my mom lost the receipt! 
And the former owner is who we are boarding our horse with, and when we got Bill, he said we have a month free board. 
There are no stalls, and barely any grass in the pasture and yesterday, he got a little in your face with my mom, saying we owed our board a week ago, when we only had him 2 weeks! He wants us to pay 250.00 for pretty much Nothing.

Well my mom also had asked for his coggins and vet stuff a day or two after we got him, and we still dont have any of that. She emailed him last night, and called and no reply.

We are afraid that he might try to say we stole Bill from him. What should we do??


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Did you pay cash or check?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

You seem to have all kinds of issues when it comes to buying a horse.


Last time I checked board is due even when the grass is chewed down, etc.

Has your mother asked the BO about the free month of board that was promised?

Simplest solution is to write up a new bill of sale and have him sign it. As far as the coggins goes, have another one done.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

And if you did pay cash, can you show on your bank statement where you pulled out that much cash?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Citrus said:


> And if you did pay cash, can you show on your bank statement where you pulled out that much cash?


That won't hold up in court.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

mls said:


> That won't hold up in court.


 Not on its own, but with other evidence (witnesses, their own statements, ) could make a judge lean towards believing them.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Try to talk to the guy in person, let him know that there must have been some mis-understanding. If you own the horse, don't just rely on emails, phone calls, etc... GO TO THE BARN, find the guy and talk to him. Be sure you are respectful. 

Furthermore, if you are keeping your horse at his house/farm, then paying BOARD is not 'for pretty much nothing" - horses are a huge financial responsibility.

"Last time I checked board is due even when the grass is chewed down, etc." - Alwaysbehind - very much the truth.


----------



## IcePony (Apr 28, 2010)

mls said:


> Did you pay cash or check?


We paid in cash


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

IcePony said:


> We paid in cash


If your mother lost the receipt, it's a he said-she said type of scenario if he wants to say the horse still belongs to him. Citrus does have some good suggestions though, if it comes to that.

I don't 'do' receipts. I want a bill of sale drawn up at the time of purchase, with one copy to the former owner and one to me. Even free, I want a bill of sale stating the animal now belongs to me.

Vet records and coggins do not denote ownership so they're useless, especially since the coggins will be in the former owner's name. A new coggins should always be done either at the time of purchase, or directly afterward.

I don't see where you've stated this man says the horse still belongs to him, just that he says you owe board for July. I think your mother may have misinterpreted what he said about free board. He probably gave you the last two weeks of June free, but July is a new month and board is now due.

In any case, your mother needs to have a face to face meeting with him, not try to take care of all this through e-mail or the telephone.


----------

